# Oscar growth rate



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys, i have another question...

i have been doing some research on the growth rate of oscars....they all seem to say that it slows down from the inch a month growth rate at about 7 inchs....and then only grows about 1 inch a year.....

does it really go that slow after 7 inches?


----------

